# BMW High Gloss Trim advice



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Hi guys, I just took delivery of a new 5 series which has the black gloss trim (inside)

I noticed it has a few scratches on the trim, any suggestions what I could use to reduce the appearance of this... Do you think I could use polish or is that asking for trouble.

Ps anyone considering the new 3 series or new 5, my advice is go with the 3 !!

I had the new 3 since launch until the change and I can honestly say it's a much better driving car, more rear leg room. The five feels much bigger & heavier but no more room inside apart from width & boot

I also went with the 8 speed auto... Hmm It's good and on busy roads really makes the drive relaxing, but when your in the mood for a bit of spirited driving you feel pretty disconnected even in sport mode, not really had any use for the paddles either. Final point every review of the 5 claims you must get the VDC suspension at £1200 extra... Well you can hardly tell the diff between sport / comfort settings .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clearkote Vanilla Moose or Werkstat Prime Strong :thumb:...


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't clear enough it's the inside high gloss trim (but I did go for the high gloss external trim too)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Same for the interior trim as well :thumb:


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Micro Prime works well.


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

I found that Dodo Juice Lime Prime with a cotton pad and lightly polish then the Zaino Finishing Towel to buff up works well. Before doing this I clean the trim to remove any fine particles that may make the matter worse!

I use a very clean /unused microfiber cloth run it under the tap to get it wet then a rung out most of the water (but still very damp) then lightly wipe over the piano black to collect all the fine dust partials then lightly buff up with the unused buffing cloth such as a Zaino Finishing Towel or a Dodo Juice Supernatural Buffing Towel.

What also helps is to tell people in the car don't touch the piano black!!! (I find it appears to be a magnet for people to touch it and leave finger marks.)

The piano black is very easy to mark, and I have also been warned anything harsher may have adverse affects such as leaving a slightly cloudy appearance.

Once you have the piano black looking good, I would recommend you give it some protection such as Gtechniq C1 and mask out the adjacent surfaces so you can not get any Gtechniq C1 on any matt surfaces!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with adding Gtechniq C1. I remember test driving a 1 series last year at a BMW dealer and the high gloss black was scratched to hell.... when I got my new one I coated it with C1 and it didn't scratch at all :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i found srp worked well when i had my e46


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

ardenvxr said:


> i found srp worked well when i had my e46


Wasn't using SRP a bit abrasive? I seen that too much abrasive polishing on piano black can leave a slight cloudy (loss of depth) appearance?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

srp is fine,hell i used to machine my trim!


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

Here are some pics of piano black on a brand new car just handed over to the owner!

These marks where more noticeable in direct sunlight. (Dealer agreed the replace the piano black free of charge!)


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

Hand or da polish will sort it.


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys I got some prime as recommended.

It's a nightmare trim, I marked mine wiping it with a brand new AG microfibre cloth.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a new RR Sport on order for March delivery and have specced Piano Black Trim. I have it in my current Freelander and it is very hard to keep looking good!

Will try SRP and see if it makes a difference! :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I had piano black trim on a previous A4 and it was a bit of a mare to keep, although it looked great inside. As mentioned you should be okay to use a fine polish like LP on it with a polisher if you wanted; I used some Blackhole for a start as it helped to fill some of the fine marks, but didn't last.

This is more or less the same as the B pillars on some Audi models now - my current A5 included - so I expect to be polishing them come spring time :wall:

And as for the 5 vs 3 dilemma; I am going to be changing cars soon, and I tried a 5 with the auto box and VDC, but never looked at the 3 as I thought it would be too small inside, with having two little ones you naturally expect the 5 to be the better option - boot space obviously but interior too. Maybe I should take a look.....


----------

